# Used tank cleaning problem, please help!



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi! I was just given a 55-gallon aquarium that was not taken care of very well in the past few months. When I picked the tank up, it was half full, with 6 gouramis (I think that's what they are), and FILTHY! The owner was going to flush the fish, so I told him I would take them (they are thriving in my backyard 35g pond while I get the tank set up). My original plan for this tank was to bring two baby koi, a goldie, and a pleco in for the winter. Now it looks like the gourami's will join the party, unless I can find a new home for them. 

We drained the water and disposed of the gravel, and I brought home the tank and Top Fin 50 filter. The odor was so bad that I had to sit it on my back deck. Today, I rinsed the excess gravel out, then scrubbed with a baking soda paste. I filled it up and put in two quarts of bleach, ran the filter for an hour, then drained. Then I stood it on end, rinsed it with the hose, filled it again with no bleach, ran for an hour, and rinsed again. After cleaning, I have noticed these algae or mold spots in the corners (in the pictures below). The spots are under the silicone and I can't scrub them away without breaking the silicone. Any suggestions on what to do??? *c/p*

















Thanks!
Jay


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Under the silicone? That be of concern to me down the road.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

use straight vinegar, its inert and wont alter or harm the fish especially once dried.

Under the silicon? or is it discolored silicon? one of my tanks the silicon turned all brown but its on it not under it.


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Someone else mentioned vinegar to me at work. I will give it a shot tonight, but the spots are under the silicone. What are the chances of success if I trimmed those portions of silicone away, then reseal the entire corner?

Jay


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vinegar is a great cleaning agent for used aquariums. Well..almost anything at that.

Being that this stuff is under the silicone, you have to ask yourself "how'd it get there in the first place?". Sounds like it has seperated from the glass at spots.

If you cut it out, you will have to remove it all together and reseal. It's really not that big a job though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would play it safe and do just that. No time to take a shortcut that you could pay for down the road.


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I would play it safe and do just that. No time to take a shortcut that you could pay for down the road.


I agree. You might as well do a full re-seal job now instead of in the middle of winter when it starts to leak and it is full of fish. Just a thought. 

The tank will be well worth the effort though, once it is set up.


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I'll try to reseal tomorrow! Hopefully, we won't have any rain from Hurricane Earl. At this point, I don't think it's in the forecast.

Jay


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I am not sure what your budget is but if it were me I would go buy a 55 gallon tank before I would re seal it. The tank itself is usually pretty cheap (my LFS sells 55 gallons for under $50.00 when on sale). Its usually the stands, lights, etc. that run the price up. By the time you get the silicone and then spend a couple days messing with it (and hoping your re seal job doesn't leak) to me its not worth the time and risk. You might check craigs list as well 55's are one of the most common sizes.


----------



## nolaguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried to reseal the tank today... but, I'm not very confident in the result. I think I'm just going to let it cure, then clean it up and try to resell it as a dry tank for reptiles, rodents, etc. Petco is selling tanks at $1 per gallon, so I will just buy a new 55g. Any suggestions on the best filter? I am thinking either a Tetra Whisper EX 70 or Aqua Clear 70.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get the Aquaclear 110. You can never over-filter and the cost difference is minimal. I have a 110 and a 70 on my 75 and love the 110.


----------



## story333 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's a way to clean an old tank - first empy everything out and refill with fresh watr, add 2 tablespoons of bleach for every 4 litres of water. Let it sit for at least 30 minutes. Emply the tank, rinse it well and then refill.To neutrakise any bleach residue, add a chlorine neutraliser available from pet shops. Empty the water once again and rinse.


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Friend, Nice sharing from you i like your post its good for me but should care about this. A saltwater aquarium is harder to maintain as compared to fresh water aquariums since the ecology of the saltwater aquarium vary and need to be taken cared of and handled with proper knowledge.
Thanks


----------

